# Stay tuned....



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

@ae1905 @ai.tran.75 @AI.Akane @amoon @an absurd man @Andromeda31 @Big Daddy Kane @BlueChristmas06 @Bugs @CaptSwan @Choice @CupcakesRDaBestBruv @DAPHNE LXIV @Deadmanrising @DISCLAIMER @donkeybals @Draki @duelgnosis @DudeGuy @EinyOddy @FakeLefty @Fivel @Fluff @FluffyTheAnarchist @Frenetic Tranquility @Grandmaster Yoda @had2bclever @INTonyP @JaySH @knife @Lady Alette @LeoCat @Lexicon Devil @Loaf @Lonewaer @Magic Micah @Mr. Meepers @Mr. Venture @MrGeorgeSmiley @No Eyes @Octopus1 @Office Orca @ownerofalonelyheart @pancaketreehouse @PariahParty @Pifanjr @planetanarchy @Polexia @psychedelicmango @QueenOfCats @QuiteCharmed @rambleonrose @Redpands @Reeses789 @Rinnie @Sara Torailles @Scarab @SevSevens @Shiretoko @Sir Monocle @smitty1977 @Snakechamer @somewhiteguy @Sporadic Aura @StarFollowed @stargazing grasshopper @Sunn @Superfluous @Sygma @tezcatilpoca @The Doc @The Hatter @theobrah @Thread Killer @Tsubaki @TwitchdelaBRAT @Wellsy @whoameye @Wolf's Tale @necrillia @that 

(more to come.)


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

you're triggering me.


----------



## shallnotbenamed (Dec 19, 2014)

What's this?:ninja:


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

@_Snakecharmer_ @_Necrilia @theobrah_


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

Sunn said:


> your triggering me.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm checking mentions


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

damn ma
this sht crazy!


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

maybe


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Lol. *hugs daleks* 

This is so mysterious and whimsical and typical you :laughing:


----------



## Alette (May 31, 2014)

I wonder what it is.


----------



## The Doc (Nov 10, 2011)

I can't handle the antici-


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

you didn't mention me mention me or I'll cut myself im severely depressed and I'm an orphan and I'm live in Africa and I don't drink water and my only dream is to be mentioned

like if u drink water
ignore if u hate children


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Whose @Zora?


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

@Zora will ignore, it was a tough call... Seeing as I drink water, but also hate children!


----------



## The Doc (Nov 10, 2011)

-pation!


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

*now that you're all here,*

I have a random excersize that I thought would be fun with you random people. 
First:

1.) If you could have any dinosaur as a
pet (miniature size, obviously) which dinosaur would you choose and why?
2.) What do you think of the Dancing Plague of 1518?
3.) if you were giving yourself 5 years ago advice now what would you say?
4.) would you give a homeless man cpr if he were dying? 
5.) what is the greatest country in the world? Why?
6.) describe yourself in one word or less. 
7.) whats better Pi or Tau? 
8.) what bands are you into right now?
9.) choose one book and one video game. 
10.) if you could choose between being a vampire, but sparkly or have the ability to fly, but only half an hour a day and
it could stop while you're still in mid air- which do you choose? Why? 



now: 
thought excercize: 
Philosopher Robert Nozick’s Experience Machine
from From his book, Anarchy, State and Utopia (1974):



"Suppose there were an experience machine that would give you any experience you desired. Superduper neuropsychologists could stimulate your brain so that you would think and feel you were writing a great novel, or making a friend, or reading an interesting book. All the time you would be floating in a tank, with electrodes attached to your brain. Should you plug into this machine for life, preprogramming your life experiences?...Of course, while in the tank you won't know that you're there; you'll think that it's all actually happening...Would you plug in?"


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

1. T-rex because I could beat it in an arm wrestling contest. HAHA, REKT.
2. 360 noscope scrub.
3. No more lemon pledge.
4. No because EW AIDS *discontinues self*
5. Yo momma because she the size of a country OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW.
6. ******.
7. (Apple) pi.
8. Steve Irwin and the sting rays.
9. *names all the books and all the video games*
10. Being able to fly but having it stop any time because I am FEARLESS BASTARDO.


----------



## PariahParty (Feb 11, 2016)

daleks_exterminate said:


> *now that you're all here,*
> 
> I have a random excersize that I thought would be fun with you random people.
> First:
> ...


1) Jeholopterus ninchengensis, because I like the idea of a tiny, flying, furry, vampiric dinosaur being at my beck and call. Plus, they're adorable.

2) Trust the Germans to have the most camp epidemic in all of history.

3) Hold off on university.

4) Ew, no.

5) Denmark, because it's a less boring Switzerland.

6) Laconic.

7) Pi.

8) Firewater, Nirvana, Bob Dylan, The Beatles and Led Zeppelin.

9) The Brothers Karamazov and Dark Souls

10) Between that and what?

Based on my intimate knowledge of Total Recall, yes. Similarly, I would have part of the simulation be me escaping the simulation as many times as I needed to to convince myself that I truly escaped it. That way I wouldn't have to be completely ignorant of the machine I'm in, while still feeling unconstrained by it.


----------



## The Doc (Nov 10, 2011)

1.) Quetzalcoatlus, cause I'd train it to fly me around like in How To Train Your Dragon
2.) I think it should've ended by decree of the dancing queen. She was young and sweet.
3.) Fuck Jesus, get money.
4.) Provided cpr could potentially save him and I knew cpr.
5.) Kazakhstan. All other countries are run by little girls.
6.) No.
7.) I like the Tau of Pooh, but I also like Pifanjr... I'm conflicted.
8.) Rush.
9.) Webster's dictionary (all other books are just a remix), adarkroom.
10.) I'd choose vampire cause I already have a dinosaur to fly me around and it doesn't have time restraints.


now: 
thought excercize: 
Philosopher Robert Nozick’s Experience Machine
from From his book, Anarchy, State and Utopia (1974):



"Suppose there were an experience machine that would give you any experience you desired. Superduper neuropsychologists could stimulate your brain so that you would think and feel you were writing a great novel, or making a friend, or reading an interesting book. All the time you would be floating in a tank, with electrodes attached to your brain. Should you plug into this machine for life, preprogramming your life experiences?...Of course, while in the tank you won't know that you're there; you'll think that it's all actually happening...Would you plug in?"

Yes. Who's to say what's real? Is this life real or a simulation itself? We can never know for sure.


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

Too tired for this (just got in from work), will answer at some other point.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone else reading on a 65 inch screen tonight?


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

1. Ostrich. Because, technically, that's a dinosaur.
2. That would be a fun way to go.
3. Keep that job.
4. I would definitely want him to live, but I don't want to touch his mouth with my mouth. I don't know how to do CPR so I'd ask someone else to suffer.
5. America because Trump should be president. -angry republican face.-
6. Ok-. (Get it? It's half of a word.)
7. As in... Pifanjr or Taudipi? Did I spell that right? IDK.
8. Woodkid, Glass Animals, M.I.A. There's a lot.
9. Some generic encyclopedia and uh... Shrek: The Video Game. (You didn't ask to pick a favorite, so there's a random list.)
10. Sparkly vampire. Don't care if I sparkle, I still get to bite people.

Thought exercise: No. If given a choice, I'd rather experience life in all of it's glory. Bad and good. Dull and exciting. You will never learn or gain any perspective if you can pick and choose experiences.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Anyone else reading on a 65 inch screen tonight?


65 inches huh


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

wooo


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

carpe omnia said:


> 65 inches huh


As one who does not arbitrarily throw away useful technology, I have begun using my android device to cast my screen onto the Sony Bravia to improve its usefulness. I now watch avatar the last air bender with great pride


----------



## that (May 22, 2012)

1.) If you could have any dinosaur as a pet (miniature size, obviously) which dinosaur would you choose and why?
Triceratops, because it could knock down any door I wanted. 

2.) What do you think of the Dancing Plague of 1518?
Seems pretty groovy. 

3.) if you were giving yourself 5 years ago advice now what would you say?
"Keep doing what you're doing and life will only get better."

4.) would you give a homeless man cpr if he were dying? 
He's probably just faking it to get more meth. 

5.) what is the greatest country in the world? Why?
Mexico. Tequila. 

6.) describe yourself in one word or less. 
Dude. 

7.) whats better Pi or Tau? 
Peach Pi. 

8.) what bands are you into right now?
Genghis Tron. Electric Wizard. Beats Antique. Modest Mouse. 

9.) choose one book and one video game. 
A Song for Arbonne - Guy Gavriel Kay. SNES Super Mario Bros. 

10.) if you could choose between being a vampire, but sparkly or have the ability to fly, but only half an hour a day and it could stop while you're still in mid air- which do you choose? Why? 
Flying, cause I'd rather die than sparkle. 


thought excercize: Are you sure you're not in a simulation now?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

daleks_exterminate said:


> *now that you're all here,*
> 
> I have a random excersize that I thought would be fun with you random people.
> First:
> ...


1. Toy dino. No maintenance whatsoever.
2. Shit's cray.
3. Study for your AP exams.
4. Probably not.
5. I'm not a fan of nationalism.
6. Asshole.
7. Pi because pie.
8. I have an eclectic taste in music.
9. One book: Foundation Trilogy, by Isaac Asimov
One videogame: Fire Emblem: Genealogy of the Holy War
10. Both those abilities suck.

Thought exercise: Yes.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Bitch, this better be good.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

daleks_exterminate said:


> *now that you're all here,*
> 
> I have a random excersize that I thought would be fun with you random people.
> First:
> ...


If I could plug out I could leverage it. Certain experiences to generate empathy, strength, confidence, insight, or use it for learning difficult skills, ect. but I wouldn't do it for life, fuck that I'd rather live it than live a fantasy, but if I could use it to gain experiences that would strengthen me in actual life, I would, yeah. 


Also, we should have a call soon, dear daleks. 

P.S. 

I FINALLY got around to watching Doctor Who and saw the one with the daleks!!! .


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

@maust, come play


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

daleks_exterminate said:


> @_ae1905_ @_ai.tran.75_ @_AI.Akane_ @_amoon_ @_an absurd man_ @_Andromeda31_ @_Big Daddy Kane_ @_BlueChristmas06_ @_Bugs_ @_CaptSwan_ @_Choice_ @_CupcakesRDaBestBruv_ @_DAPHNE LXIV_ @_Deadmanrising_ @_DISCLAIMER_ @_donkeybals_ @_Draki_ @duelgnosis @_DudeGuy_ @_EinyOddy_ @_FakeLefty_ @_Five_l @_Fluff_ @_FluffyTheAnarchist_ @_Frenetic Tranquility_ @_Grandmaster Yoda_ @_had2bclever_ @_INTonyP_ @_JaySH_ @_knife_ @_Lady Alette_ @_LeoCat_ @_Lexicon Devil_ @_Loaf_ @_Lonewaer_ @_Magic Micah_ @_Mr. Meepers_ @_Mr._ Venture @_MrGeorgeSmiley_ @_No Eyes_ @_Octopus1_ @_Office Orca_ @ownerofalonelyheart @_pancaketreehouse_ @_PariahParty_ @_Pifanjr_ @_planetanarchy_ @_Polexia_ @_psychedelicmango_ @_QueenOfCats_ @_QuiteCharmed_ @_rambleonrose_ @_Red_pands @_Ree_ses789 @_Rinnie_ @_Sara Torailles_ @_Scarab_ @_SevSevens_ @_Shiretoko_ @_Sir Monocle_ @_smitty1977_ @_Snake_chamer @_somewhiteguy_ @_Sporadic Aura_ @_StarFollowed_ @_stargazing grasshopper_ @_Sunn_ @_Superfluous_ @_Sygma_ @tezcatilpoca @_The Doc_ @_The Hatter_ @_theo_brah @_Thread Killer_ @_Tsubaki_ @_TwitchdelaBRAT_ @_Wellsy_ @_whoameye_ @_Wolf's Tale_ @necrillia @_that_
> 
> (more to come.)


Intrigued...


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

daleks_exterminate said:


> *now that you're all here,*
> 
> I have a random excersize that I thought would be fun with you random people.
> First:
> ...


haha  cute! I'll check back here at some point.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

1.) I would get one of the sea dinosaurs and stick it in a fish tank. Tylosaurus proriger is a nice, intimidating one.










"Tylosaurus was the deadliest hunter of the ancient seas, ready to seize and kill just about any smaller creature that crossed its path with true jaws of death—lined on each side with two rows of pointy, cone-shaped teeth. Tylosaurus used its snout to locate prey, which, once inside the mosasaur's menacing jaws, was swallowed whole. When the sea monster opened wide for the final gulp, two extra rows of teeth on the roof of its mouth allowed crippled captives no escape.

Tylosaurus grew more than 45 feet (14 meters) long, making it the largest of the marine reptiles called mosasaurs. Like all mosasaurs, a long and muscular, vertically flattened tail powered Tylosaurus through the water, allowing it to ambush its prey with rapid bursts of acceleration. Paddle-like limbs helped steer the slim body covered in lizard-like scales through the water"

2.) It sounds like a fairly horrible way to die.
3.) Don't ever get involved with females, save yourself the trouble.
4.) If I knew CPR then I would be obligated to.
5.) There isn't one.
6.) 
7.) I don't see why one number should be privileged over another, there exists no sufficient reason for that; τ is simply 2π. Would you say 2 is better than 1? Or 1 is better than 2? Nah, it's all the same!
8.) If 'band' means any association of musicians numbering two or more, then right now, I am mostly listening to Tha Dogg Pound, LBC Crew, and Foesum. I need to get into some of the L.A. underground rap groups like Freestyle Fellowship and The Heavyweights Crew.
9.) Since you did not prescribe the conditions (like, should it be my most/least favourite book and game? You just said choose!) I'll go with what I'm reading and playing as of now: The Case for Meritocracy, by Michael Faust; and Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas. As it so happens, the book is absolutely fabulous, and GTASA is like, the best game of all time.
10.) I would fly, because fuck being a vampire. I would only use it very sparingly, like flying up and down the stairs in my house instead of walking on days where I have trained legs; shit like that. I would also take care to fly low to the ground so even if it stopped in mid air I wouldn't do myself much damage.




> now:
> thought excercize:
> Philosopher Robert Nozick’s Experience Machine
> from From his book, Anarchy, State and Utopia (1974):
> ...


I like it when you get nerdy :wink:

It sounds really tempting but the reason I wouldn't plug in is that with no awareness of what is happening to me, there can be no escape, and I'll be trapped there forever. I'm not interested in being imprisoned, no matter how appealing the walls of that prison might be.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Whose @Zora?


Sometimes I ask myself the same question. :sad: :crying:

plz give attention


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> *now that you're all here,*
> 
> I have a random excersize that I thought would be fun with you random people.
> First:
> ...


1. T-Rex, duh. No-one's gonna mess with a T-Rex.
2. It was a Dance Dance Revolution.
3. Don't have fun at other people's expense too much, not until you invent a brainwashing device.
4. I wouldn't touch his lips, but yeah. Not all NTs are heartless, m8.
5. North Korea best Korea.
6. Best
7. Pi, very yummy.
8. Never liked music as much as all the cool kids.
9. Book: LOTR Trilogy (I have a one volume edition M8)
Video Game: it's a hard one, but probably Skyrim since there's so much to do. Not my favourite game though.
10. Fly. I'd just time myself.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

1 stegosaurus because I want a spike dinosaur for a Dino fight clue :tongue:

2 ha they danced themself to death not how I want to go mind you 

3 not sure maybe don't rush into marriage

4 no way ...

5 hmmm England cause I love the British plus without them we wouldn't have Doctor who

6 chaotic

7 Pi

8 AC/DC, air supply 

9 Hannibal and batman arkham city 

10 the flying type mostly so I could drop food from the sky or water balloons for a laugh


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Bored, will take



daleks_exterminate said:


> *now that you're all here,*
> 
> I have a random excersize that I thought would be fun with you random people.
> First:
> ...


----------



## DudeGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

*1.) If you could have any dinosaur as a
pet (miniature size, obviously) which dinosaur would you choose and why?*
Palaeomastodon, because I actually want a miniature African Bush Elephant.

*2.) What do you think of the Dancing Plague of 1518?*
It was caused by witches.

*3.) if you were giving yourself 5 years ago advice now what would you say?*
Buy bitcoin.

*4.) would you give a homeless man cpr if he were dying? *
no, you could kill him; or worse - injure him so that he could sue.

*5.) what is the greatest country in the world? Why?*
North Korea; it clearly doesn't give a shit.

*6.) describe yourself in one word or less. *
Is that a question, or something?

*7.) whats better Pi or Tau? *
Both and neither; so long as you get the proper radians.

*8.) what bands are you into right now?*
Yemi Alade

*9.) choose one book and one video game. *
Okay.

*10.) if you could choose between being a vampire, but sparkly or have the ability to fly, but only half an hour a day and
it could stop while you're still in mid air- which do you choose? Why? *
Fly; I'm good at falling.


now: 
thought excercize: 
Philosopher Robert Nozick’s Experience Machine
from From his book, Anarchy, State and Utopia (1974):

_"Suppose there were an experience machine that would give you any experience you desired. Superduper neuropsychologists could stimulate your brain so that you would think and feel you were writing a great novel, or making a friend, or reading an interesting book. All the time you would be floating in a tank, with electrodes attached to your brain. Should you plug into this machine for life, preprogramming your life experiences?...Of course, while in the tank you won't know that you're there; you'll think that it's all actually happening...Would you plug in?"_

Would you remember plugging in? How do I know I haven't already plugged in?


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

1.I would have a Khaan. Mostly so I could pull a William Shatner ever time I call for it. 
2.I think it sounds absolutely *dandy* , we should definitely bring it back to the modern era.
3.Masturbation is a sin.
It would actually be "Run the fuck away, avoid the military, and apply to university the second you graduate"
(Note: I never actually joined the military)
4.Absolutely not. I would probably tell someone else to, and walk away.
If that is objectionable, they should have thought about that before they stopped breathing.
5.Djibouti.
6
(You did say less)
7.If you mix the two, and butcher the pronunciation, you have a really botched toupee.
Let's go with that.
8.Dance Gavin Dance, A Lot Like Birds, Hail The Sun, Sianvar, The Speed of Sound In Seawater, Kurt Travis, Half Moon Run
(If screaming bothers you, skip to the last two)
9.Websters Unabridged Dictionary... Because it has enough papers to start many fires, and Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, because I'm fucking homicidal with other people's pottery.
10: I would choose flight. Why not carry a parachute? You could pretend you're fucking James Bond any day you like!


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

*Poxy sees nerd membershipcard fly out the window* 
@daleks_exterminate

Can I google before I answer these or is that cheating. Like.. 1) only know the name of two Dino's. Only know what one of them look like. The t-Rex (only remember because @Rinnie said it).


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Polexia said:


> *Poxy sees nerd membershipcard fly out the window*
> 
> @_daleks_exterminate_
> 
> Can I google before I answer these or is that cheating. Like.. 1) only know the name of two Dino's. Only know what one of them look like. The t-Rex (only remember because @_Rinnie_ said it).


google is fine.


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> google is fine.


Awesome! \o/


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

stay tuned...


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Pre Google (cause I'm lazy)
1) only remember brontosaurus and T-Rex. 
2) never heard of it. So have a funny story about my great great grandfather though. He worked on a ship when the Spanish plague (or whatever it was called) broke out in 1918. He was on the ship, they had just arrived after a lengthy trip, in my hometown. They got word that the plague had reached our hometown so he refused to leave the ship because he was scared to get sick and die.... And then he was infected any ways and died. (Okay. Was probably not that funny, but it is ironic.) 
3) It gets better. 
4)yes! (Have helped a junky I met down the street whom was bleeding form the face and the arm. 
5) North Korea. Cause they have missiles and ain't scared to use'em. Lots of cool stuff I like was invented there: like the hamburger. Also the grandpa of the current dictator, he was very resourceful. He wanted to make his own movies and he wanted his fave director and actress to make them. So he kidnapped them and kept them hostage, forcing them to make movies that he could enjoy. 
6) Poxome! (Cause I am one swell and awesome pox.) 
7) pie is yummy and tau (rope in my language) is pretty handy. So I'm gonna go with Tau.
8) Macklemore, kjartan gaulfossen, and Darin. 
9) the virgin suicides and GTA V(although Fallout 4 is a very close second). 
10) I'd choose sparkly vampire. Like who doesn't love body glitter?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Polexia said:


> Pre Google (cause I'm lazy)
> 1) only remember brontosaurus and T-Rex.
> 2) never heard of it. So have a funny story about my great great grandfather though. He worked on a ship when the Spanish plague (or whatever it was called) broke out in 1918. He was on the ship, they had just arrived after a lengthy trip, in my hometown. They got word that the plague had reached our hometown so he refused to leave the ship because he was scared to get sick and die.... And then he was infected any ways and died. (Okay. Was probably not that funny, but it is ironic.)
> 3) It gets better.
> ...


Hmmm this is funny. I would've chosen brontosaurus too, but I thought I was remembering the name wrong and it was actually bronchiosaurus (or something similar because I can't remember  . Then I feel like the brontosaurus rebecame a species or something about 2 years ago. Always confuses me and now I want to check to see if I'm getting this mixed up. 

Um, all I wanted to say is Brontosaurus FTW!

And great choice on the sparkly vampire. Glitter ftw,also :-D


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Earthious said:


> Hmmm this is funny. I would've chosen brontosaurus too, but I thought I was remembering the name wrong and it was actually bronchiosaurus (or something similar because I can't remember  . Then I feel like the brontosaurus rebecame a species or something about 2 years ago. Always confuses me and now I want to check to see if I'm getting this mixed up.
> 
> Um, all I wanted to say is Brontosaurus FTW!
> 
> And great choice on the sparkly vampire. Glitter ftw,also :-D


That's how my autocorrect told me to spell it so I'm hoping it's correct  

Haha glitter always wins  Have you ever read about the dude in Australia (I think it was) who launched a business where you could buy glitter bombs that you could send anonymously to people you hate? :laughing:

He started it as a joke thinking no one would actually order any glitter bombs. He closed the business because the demand was too high for 1 person to handle


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Polexia said:


> That's how my autocorrect told me to spell it so I'm hoping it's correct
> 
> Haha glitter always wins  Have you ever read about the dude in Australia (I think it was) who launched a business where you could buy glitter bombs that you could send anonymously to people you hate? :laughing:
> 
> He started it as a joke thinking no one would actually order any glitter bombs. He closed the business because the demand was too high for 1 person to handle


I've seen that! I needthese when I become a sparkly vampire.every sparkly vampire needs sparkly eyelashes.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> *now that you're all here,*
> 
> I have a random excersize that I thought would be fun with you random people.
> First:
> ...


1. Pterodactyl- he can be my personal messenger make a great pet and secretary. Im gonna name him Hermes 

2. Crazy - gives me shiver just to think about it .

3. I'll probably give myself the lottery number to win a jackpot - I done remember doing anything that I've regretted 

4. Depends on who's there first and who the individual is - also my mood at the time

5. I hear den mark is the happiest place on earth and Buton seems to be pretty cool since their government base their decision in measuring happiness 

6. Curious 

7. Tau 

8. Right now I'm listening to - https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-DSVDcw6iW8
I'm also a big fan of the Beatles 

9. My journal - crimson butterfly 

10. I'll pick flying- unless the vampire is able to eat normal food and snack the entire day on sweets 

No - as tempting as it sound i rather experience the real world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

2 excited 4 this


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

Earthious said:


> I've seen that! I needthese when I become a sparkly vampire.every sparkly vampire needs sparkly eyelashes.


Omg! Yes! And as a sparkly vampire. That glitter won't get into your eyes either. Added bonus


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey everyone. Just wanted to say goodbye <3

http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/800586-retirement.html#post26445594


----------



## Polexia (Apr 22, 2014)

daleks_exterminate said:


> Hey everyone. Just wanted to say goodbye <3
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/800586-retirement.html#post26445594


Link is dead. But I already read it. I hope you will reconsider <3


----------



## had2bclever (Aug 23, 2015)

I have been activated... exterminate!

1.) If you could have any dinosaur as a
pet (miniature size, obviously) which dinosaur would you choose and why?










2.) What do you think of the Dancing Plague of 1518?

Jesus of Nazareth (Kevin Bacon), a 36-year-old raised as the messiah, returns to civilization in 1518 to live with his great-great-great-great (okay this is redundant) niece and nephew in Strasbourg. Soon after arriving, Jesus befriends Ariel Troffea (Lori Singer), and from her learns the city council has banned dancing and folk music. He soon begins to fall for the rebellious teenage girl, who has an abusive boyfriend, Lucifer Morningstar (Jim Youngs), and a strict father, Shaw Troffea (John Lithgow), who is a reverend of the local church.

After trading insults with Lucifer, Jesus is challenged to a game of chicken involving mules. Despite having never riding one before, he wins. Rev. Troffea distrusts Jesus, and he grounds Ariel, forbidding her to see him. Jesus and his new friends want to do away with the no dancing law and have a local festival. He takes Ariel to a distant tavern about 1 days riding away from Strasbourg to experience the joy and freedom and dancing. But once there, Ariel refuses to dance, because she can't. But with a little help from Jesus, she eventually catches on.

Jesus goes before the city council and reads several Bible verses to cite scriptural support for the worth of dancing to rejoice, exercise, or celebrate. Although Reverend Troffea is moved, the council votes against him. Vi, Troffea's wife, is supportive of the movement, and explains to Shaw he cannot be everyone's father, and that he is hardly being a father to Ariel. She also says that dancing and music are not the problem. Shaw feels betrayed that even his wife doesn't believe in him, even though she assures him that she always has.

Despite further discussion with Jesus about his own family dysfunction in comparison to Shaw's losses, and Ariel's opening up about her own sinful past, even going so far as to admit she's had relations, Shaw cannot bring himself to change his stance because his son Bobby was killed in a tragic mule accident, resulting in banning music and dancing in the community. Soon however, he has a change of heart after seeing some of the townsfolk burning books that they think are dangerous to the youth. Realizing the situation has gotten out of hand, Shaw stops the burning.

The following Sunday, Reverend Troffea asks his congregation to pray for the youth, and this guy Jesus, who is obviously too old to be messing around with his daughter. They are putting on the festival which is set up at a grain mill outside of the town limits. Shaw and Vi are seen outside, dancing for the first time in years… and they all die tragically because Lucifer put massive amounts of cocaine in the cake.

3.) if you were giving yourself 5 years ago advice now what would you say?

If by chance you read this article 3 days ago, Hillary Clinton Would Not Serve Second Term In Obama Cabinet, Hillary Clinton is totally lying. You will have to wait about 4 years to understand what I am talking about.

4.) would you give a homeless man cpr if he were dying? 

Yes, as I sing "Another One Bites the Dust" to keep the rhythm of the chest compression. Likely being the result of said CPR.

5.) what is the greatest country in the world? Why?

North Korea... Strictly because they have no issues with illegal immigration. 

6.) describe yourself in one word or less. 

Less

7.) whats better Pi or Tau? 

I have no opinion, But together you get Taupi







(Google image result)

8.) what bands are you into right now?

Rubber

9.) choose one book and one video game. 

CliffsNotes on Tolkien's The Lord of the Rings & The Hobbit ISBN-13/ EAN: 9780822012863

Zork

Chosen because they were both released in 1977

10.) if you could choose between being a vampire, but sparkly or have the ability to fly, but only half an hour a day and
it could stop while you're still in mid air- which do you choose? Why? 

I would pick flying. Not for the flying itself, but as its unusual ability to tell time. If by chance I am ever trapped in an elevator for 30 day like the poor woman in China, I would have an accurate clock to measure the length of a day. Also, I do not want to always have to explain that I was not visiting strip clubs.


Thought experiment:

Am I sure I have not already plugged in? Okay, if it existed in the world we live in currently, I would hold off until I was about to die. Then I would try to plug into a simulation, inside the simulation, within a greater simulation until I infinitely loop and never die.


----------

